# 2011 F159



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Its rumored that the new 2011 F150 will have 3 new engine choices. The new engine power leader will be there V6. There new V8 will be the 5.0 instead of the 5.4. That engine may be rated in the same power and torqu catagory as the V6. The 5.0 is a mustang engine and we all know that engine can be made to make hp.

But still... The public is used to towing with engines in the 5.5-6.0 size. Ford will be offering only a 5.0 as there biggest engine. Yes its also rumored that we may see the 6.2 in 2012.

I just wonder if the public is willing to accept towing an rv with a turbo'd v6? Ford says that the engine is going to be able to handle towing. Boy there better not be any turbo lag at all is what Im thinkin.

Ford is taking a big leap here. I give em credit for that. But will the public?

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry for the typo.. Should have been F150 in the title, not F159... Oh well, that get your attn. lol


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> But will the public?


Not me. I just went with a 2010 5.4L. That engine has a long history and I was concerned with the change. I don't like being on the bleeding edge (aka the guinia pig). Besides the rebates were just too good to pass up at $5,250.

There is rumors of a Lariat limited with the 6.2L


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't accept Fords under any circumstances.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> I don't accept Fords under any circumstances.


What's a Ford anyway but a GMC wannabe







----maybe we shouldn't start this!


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

jcamp said:


> I don't accept Fords under any circumstances.


What's a Ford anyway but a GMC wannabe







----maybe we shouldn't start this!








[/quote]


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, boy... here come the GM folks with their complexes... We know... you sure do love your trucks. Oh, and thanks for adding to the conversation.









Those are some pretty big numbers out of a V6 and I bet it will have a place in the half-ton market. That's more HP and TQ than most of the v8's out there right now. It sure would be interesting to see the torque curve (and the fuel economy numbers) out of that combo. I think that will be the key. If it compares favorably to the v8's AND gets better mileage, it just may gain favor in the rv towing community.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, from this point forward, lets keep the topic civil....


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

The new 5.0 is making a splash in the 2011 mustang. The first dyno runs are pretty impressive for the new engine. Track times are pretty good to.

We all better get ready to do more with less with the new cafe standards. I wonder on the turbo v-6 as well how long with it last running lots of boost for long periods of time towing.

One of the cool things about the new engines is running e85 in a boosted engine thats a big plus you can run more boost and make more power. So when you hook up the camper fill it up with E85 and let here rip....

Also I would love to get 25mpg on my f-150 just going up north then hook up to it and tow the camper the next weekend. Who knows what towing mpg will be.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I'll keep my '05 F150 with the 5.4l.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

jcamp said:


> I don't accept Fords under any circumstances.


What's a Ford anyway but a GMC wannabe







----maybe we shouldn't start this!








[/quote]

Actually, there's more chevy trucks on the road now than ever, "Parked, just sitting there"


----------

